# My first band



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I finally killed a banded bird and it only took a few thousand ducks to get it.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

And a great looking bird at that. Congrats.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

good for you! nice photo too!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats on the band.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Good on ya, I hunted ducks for over 20 years off and on, MOSTLY ON! Before finally shooting my first banded duck a couple of years ago. Mine was a Ruddy of all things. :mrgreen: 
I can't even guess how many birds I went through before I got him either. LOTS! :roll:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Congrats make sure you post when you get your band info!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually got the info back today on him and he was banded in Cassils,Alberta,Canada in 2006.


----------



## mezner1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Wtg congrats!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A lot of guys go their whole lives and never shoot a banded bird. Way to go!
R


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats hazen, Looks like a nice ringneck.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

i wish it was a ringneck but a bluebill does just fine.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Congrats hazen, Looks like a nice ringneck.


Nice Bluebill, i got a hen a few years ago banded in cassils as well! Glad to see someone shooting some divers especially the banded ones! Im green with envy!

DiverFreak


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Nice job on the band, we talked for a few minutes on the dike last saturday. You had a pretty good bag but the band is the real trophy. Way to go!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hazen I want to see a good pic of your deer that you got this year. Post it up.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Congrat's!


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

dkhntrdstn i will post the pic of my buck on the archery forum.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Pretty bird and congrats on the band! I still have never killed a banded duck! Maybe this week! Thanks for sharing the pics!

Chad


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

muledeer#1 said:


> dkhntrdstn i will post the pic of my buck on the archery forum.


Thanks


----------

